# Advice Please On Best Payg Sim Text & Voice Calls Only



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

We have two iphones - a three & a four - which we use for voice and text. The phones are sons cast of'f's & are unlocked so we can use any network - currently with O2 PAYG.

On a fairly regular basis O2 give us 'till midnight to use 5MB of data and dock Â£1 from our balance - something we don't want or need and certainly didn't ask for.

All we want is a PAYG where the credit will only be used for voice/text and not for 'great stuff' (annoying term O2 multi choice menu uses to extol the virtues off their services) .

Any suggestions ?

Julian


----------



## apeks (Dec 31, 2009)

Look into http://giffgaff.com/goodybags - I've used them for over a year now and can only talk in a + light.

They run off the O2 network so coverage will be no different. Free sims, you pay monthly, but there is no contract.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2014)

same here giffgaff is very good


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah I'm with GiffGaff too. They use the O2 network so are very reliable.

I get 500 minutes, unlimited texts and 1gb of data for Â£10. There are cheaper and more expensive options too.

If you order a SIM and activate it on the GiffGaff website by going through www.topcashback.co.uk you'll get Â£5 too.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Virgin SIM only deals are pretty good, I've got 200 mins + unlimited texts for Â£6 per month PAYG, and my girlfriend has got 1200 mins + unlimited texts for Â£12 per month PAYG. Also, Virgin to Virgin calls are unlimited (both mobiles and home phones). We've both got Galaxy S phones that were part of an 18 month contract, and when that ended it was a no-brainer to keep the phone and go SIM only.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

am on talk mobile sim only payg. 8p/min talk 4p/text.

i is a very light mobilly phone userer so am averaging 3'ish new british pounds per month.

my phone are very mucho unsamrt - ol' nokia, very theft proof as you'd have to be paid to be seen using one.

uncool is the new cool ... erm ?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Actually, I've just noticed I said PAYG on my previous post, but I meant Pay Monthly of course - Doh! :wallbash:


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

tescos get very good reports


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Another vote for tesco. Loads a choice with payg, sim only monthly or contract. I have sim only at Â£15 per month, free unlimited texts, calls and internet use. Missus has Â£10sim only per month, unlimited texts and calls and limit on internet.

I've been with them several years and they've been great.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Plenty of food for thought - thank you to you all.

Julian


----------



## BeechCustom (Dec 31, 2013)

Davey P said:


> Virgin SIM only deals are pretty good, I've got 200 mins + unlimited texts for Â£6 per month PAYG, and my girlfriend has got 1200 mins + unlimited texts for Â£12 per month PAYG. Also, Virgin to Virgin calls are unlimited (both mobiles and home phones). We've both got Galaxy S phones that were part of an 18 month contract, and when that ended it was a no-brainer to keep the phone and go SIM only.


Another votre for Virgin SIM only. I'm on unlimited voice, text and data for 15.00GBP per month!! Increadible deal. Virgin uses the EE (Orange/T-Mobile) network so coverage is very good. Also, the contracts are 30 day rolling so no long tie in.


----------

